# Line choice



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I normally rig my UL reels with 4# Trilene XL or Sensation. I catch a fair amount of gills in dirtier or choppy water but have refusals in clear, calm water. Want to try some 2# test but need some input. I fish a lot of light stuff 1/64 being the heaviest with and without small ice corks or Shy Bites. Is flouro too stiff? Oh yeah I'm an open water guy, never had the nerves to take on hard water. Plus the wife prob wouldn't approve of another "hobby".Thanks.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I too use Trilene Xt in 4 lb. for 90% of my fishing adventures. I have landed fish way over five pounds using this. If you play the fish right it works well. I found using the smaller line I can get more hits and can run baits deeper in the water. I used 2 lb in PA. for some of the crystal clear trout streams. Never had much luck with it for other applications. I find it better for fly line leaders.


----------



## x_tc-dae (Aug 25, 2009)

I used to use the Trilene 4#lb as well. But now I'm all for the powerpro braided 8#lb. This is probably the best line I have ever used for the ultra light, because I can cast much further (bank fisherman) and can get out of snags without losing anything.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

x_tc-dae said:


> I used to use the Trilene 4#lb as well. But now I'm all for the powerpro braided 8#lb. This is probably the best line I have ever used for the ultra light, because I can cast much further (bank fisherman) and can get out of snags without losing anything.


I made the switch to braid on my ultralight setups as well. I use 6# fireline myself with a 4# floro leader most of the time. Casts way better than mono and doesn't really stretch either. Just flick the wrist and set the hook.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm a diehard braid user on every pole I own, my braid of choice was PowerPro....until now. I heard about the 8 strand Daiwai Samurai and purchase the 15lb which has a 2.5lb diameter...I have to say it is the softest, roundest, smallest braid that I have ever seen. I now have purchased the 15, 20, and 55lb Samurai on EBay...it is more expensive, I've been paying right at 20 dollars for 150yds. 

I also bought the Sunline Castaway PE 12lb which is a 8 strand braid that is light blue, it is 4 strands of high grade dyneema and 4 strands of high specific polyester. It is more expensive (40 bucks) but I bought it for clear water. It is rated to break at the rated lbs and is even thinner than the Samurai.


----------

